# Heartbeat sound coming from sub when changing tv channels..



## pj325is (Mar 10, 2009)

I just got a BFD, it's working well but when I'm watching tv through my a/v system, sometimes the sub will make a whump-whump sound when I change channels. It's pretty loud and kind of annoying. I assume it's not hurting anything, but is there any way to stop this? 

cable box is hooked up to the receiver through HDMI


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Solution:- don't change channels :whistling:


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> but is there any way to stop this?


Did the problem begin when you installed the BFD?

brucek


----------

